
Is Bootstrap dies? - mrholek
https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/graphs/contributors?from=2011-04-24&to=2016-06-11&type=c
======
dhilipsiva
No - It did not stall. The contributions graph are ONLY for commits on master
branch. As you can switch to other branches - you can notice that they have
2k,3k or 4k commits ahead of master. Its being actively developed. But not
much on master branch. Just on different branches. Mostly on `v4-dev` branch.

------
i0nutzb
Fingers crossed, I guess?

